# alright, let's see 'em (vinyl record thread)



## aqxsl (Apr 26, 2013)

This is a circlejerk to share our love for everyone's favorite archaic,  awful, and inconvenient format of music, the vinyl record. We the chosen  few, we who spend countless hours of our lives reading discog prices,  haunting garage sales, inhabiting good wills, and any trendy music shop  insane enough to let us in. We who are slaves to "The Deal" and to  ridiculous scarcity of the product. If you wish to join us on our path,  feel free this isn't a metal, electro, jazz, or any genre circlejerk,  this thread is about the format and the gear, and all tastes are  welcome. 

First point of discussion, what did you get for Record Store Day?







What you gaze upon here is both Tim Hecker's recent Instrumental Tourist release and Oval's 94 Diskont rendered in luscious ORANGE wax.  Truly a Record Store Day purchase of epic proportions.

Show me yer wax, let's see em!


----------



## Rigby (Apr 27, 2013)

Did someone say vinyl?






I only got this on Record Store Day, "Record Collectors Are Pretentious Assholes" by Poison Idea. It's kinda hard to see, since it's clear vinyl.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 27, 2013)

I don't have many.


----------



## aqxsl (Apr 28, 2013)

Rigby said:


> Did someone say vinyl?
> 
> 
> I only got this on Record Store Day, "Record Collectors Are Pretentious Assholes" by Poison Idea. It's kinda hard to see, since it's clear vinyl.



Poison Idea knows what's up

Love that clear vinyl btw. I have only one transparent "record"; it's actually a flexi disc I got as an insert in Terrorizer magazine; something not unlike this one:






It doesn't sound too bad for what it's worth, but I was really surprised that this is actually a thing now.  Pretty darn cool imo.

What sort of setup/equipment are you running Rigby?

Also, why you holding out on us Catilda? >


----------



## Golden (Apr 30, 2013)

I didn't get anything for Record Store Day. 

But on a side note, I just preordered Tomorrow's Harvest motherfuckers!

Any BoC fans over here?


----------



## Rigby (Apr 30, 2013)

Golden said:


> I didn't get anything for Record Store Day.
> 
> But on a side note, I just preordered Tomorrow's Harvest motherfuckers!
> 
> Any BoC fans over here?



I'm gonna preorder as many as I can get, since they're going to skyrocket in value, man. One of the promo copies that came out is selling for a few thousand dollars right now!


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (May 1, 2013)

aqxsl said:


> This is a circlejerk to share our love for everyone's favorite archaic,  awful, and inconvenient format of music, the vinyl record. We the chosen  few, we who spend countless hours of our lives reading discog prices,  haunting garage sales, inhabiting good wills, and any trendy music shop  insane enough to let us in. We who are slaves to "The Deal" and to  ridiculous scarcity of the product. If you wish to join us on our path,  feel free this isn't a metal, electro, jazz, or any genre circlejerk,  this thread is about the format and the gear, and all tastes are  welcome.
> 
> First point of discussion, what did you get for Record Store Day?
> 
> Show me yer wax, let's see em!



When I first checked out this thread, I wanted to yell, _'FINALLY!!'_, and proceeded to look for my records for a group photo, to which I found it just wasn't going to work. Then part of me, went _'What have you done?!_' to the OP.

First of all, I never knew of the existence of such a thing as a _Record Store Day_. It sounds magical and more relevant to me than _Free Comic Book Day_. Alas, it's flea-markets, antique shows and a neat little thrift store that I frequent.


I currently own about 86 records, 95% of them DJ/extended/dance/remixes from the 80s and early 90s.

I buy stuff that I know I can't find on CD. The thrill of finding most of the stuff locally drives me. Since I don't _need_ this stuff, I don't go nuts prowling _eBay_ or _Discogs_ for records... yet.

***

Today I learned something sad. Maddening, really. While away, I found that a roof-mounted A/C unit (an evil necessity in our house) spilled water... on top of the box that I kept my records. Many sleeves have water damage and some are stuck together. Some were minters!  Luckily, it's only about 8 of them, but still...! 

If you'll excuse me, I have some blow-drying to do. Where's that spatula... :cry:


----------



## Golden (May 1, 2013)

Rigby said:


> I'm gonna preorder as many as I can get, since they're going to skyrocket in value, man. One of the promo copies that came out is selling for a few thousand dollars right now!



I know. But from my experience, the value of vinyl goes up only in limited releases. Not sure if you heard of Daphni, but he released 1,000 12" singles last year that were selling for like $10 each. Now their going for up to $80.

i thought that BoC's "------/------/------/XXXXXX/------/------" was going for thousands only because there is literally two copies of it?


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 2, 2013)

I love vinyl. I have at least 400+ records currently.  I'll be getting more once I get a new heat resistant record case.  I've been spending money on other things like meth and hookers.

Alot of the vinyl I have I bought when I lived in England.  Record stores are all over the place in the UK which is awesome.  I'll get a pic later, all my record cases are buried underneath a bunch of crap.

Edit-
Nevermind, found a old blurry pic from about 8 years ago.  There is more cases on the other side of my room.  Then probably about 5 more cases and bags added since.  
http://imageshack.us/a/img833/9025/vinylq.jpg


----------



## Rigby (May 2, 2013)

d.batty said:


> http://imageshack.us/a/img833/9025/vinylq.jpg



Is that a cardboard cut out of Sonic?


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 2, 2013)

Yeah, my friend worked at best buy and got it for me when they were done with it.  That was back when Sonic Adventure on the dream cast came out.


----------



## mrperson379 (May 14, 2013)

So, I don't really buy vinyl (If I had a player I definitely would) but I have a huge box of old records we found in an abandoned house. I don't have pics cuz I'm not home right now, but now I really want a player.


----------

